# neoflex dtg printers



## infmscloth1ng (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi just wondering if people using the neoflex dtg printers for black and white t-shirts finds the machine good and also wanting to know how good are the inks and how long they stay on the shirts?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

You'd likely get a better response if you posted in the Neoflex section of the DTG forum.

I've owned the Neoflex system since July last year and I've found printed shirts to be nothing short of stunning. The durability of the print on black shirts in particular is down to the process you use pretreatment/curing etc. Get it right and the result will be as good as any other.

There's a tremendous amount of information on the Neoflex in the Neoflex section together with pictures. The pre-treatment section in the DTG forum has many topics and discussions that I'm sure will enlighten you.

Cheers

John


----------

